# Need advise on best rope for SRT and Ddrt.



## truestory (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm wanting to buy a new rope, I was wondering what might be best for SRT and Ddrt. Like an all around line . I was thninking about getting the rope runner as well. I'd like to avoid buying a static and a regular climbing line. I climb both SRT an DdRT. Any advice to help settle on which rope will give me the best of both world's? Also I was wondering about length... around here the biggest trees i've worked are no more than 110 feet, should I go with a 150' or a 200' line? Thanks


----------



## treebilly (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been climbing Ddrt only so I can only tell you what I've heard. Poison ivy family of Yale cordage (blue moon is the same) seems to be a great double duty line. I'd go with 200' as I prefer to be able to make it down in a hurry if I have to.


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 12, 2015)

Lava, 200' is my favorite


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 13, 2015)

Yale Imory. Read some stuff on hear and many will agree. I have used jumars 100' up and have zipped down on hitch cord and the rope holds up. Yale is my new favorite rope producer, followed by sterling.


----------



## Axeface (Jan 13, 2015)

Cougar/Cougar blue, Arrow frog and Luna are all solid SRT ropes. Most typical ropes are way too stretchy and make you burn more effort than you need to. 
Treestuff has some good reviews in the 24 strand section.


----------



## truestory (Jan 13, 2015)

I was looking at the Tachyon, anyone have experience climbing on this line? Is it good for Ddrt and SRT, low strech? Thanks!


----------



## Axeface (Jan 13, 2015)

I used to use Rope Boss Tachyon(Black and Yellow), it's suuuper stretchy. Really good for Ddrt though.
I am debating selling a 150 hank of it, I am loving Luna for the SRT Ddrt combo you're talking about. It looks way cooler than the online pics.


----------



## Adamgaspo (Jan 14, 2015)

truestory said:


> I was looking at the Tachyon, anyone have experience climbing on this line? Is it good for Ddrt and SRT, low strech? Thanks!



If your using camed ascenders, tachyon will pick almost immediately. Donaghys is a good rope, or Yales kernrmaster 48 strand works well for SRT and ddrt.
For length go for the 200' it comes in handy when using a basil anchor.


----------



## RajElectric (Jan 14, 2015)

Vortex here for SRT using the hitch hiker, has a great feel, knots great, feels solid while climbing. I might climb once or twice a week, I've never used it for DdRT, haven't found the need . Any sort of mechanical advantage I need during a climb I would use 3:1. Vortex is a bit heavy being a full 12.7mm. My next rope will be a Yale 11.7mm offering, or the cougar.


----------



## truestory (Jan 14, 2015)

Luna 11.7mm is what I have been climbing on since a little under a year now. The rope has milked some 5 inches on the end that is not spliced. It's gotten quite stiff on the spliced end. I climb with a cambium saver but still do a lot of natural crotch tie in. I used rope wrench and foot ascender combo for some larger more complicated trees to acess, Next rope I buy I'm hoping won't milk or get super stiff on one end. Guess I should swtich sides more often.. Would splicing both ends prevent the milking?
Adam I never thought of using a static rope such as Kernmaster for Ddrt, what are the pros and cons?


----------



## Axeface (Jan 14, 2015)

truestory said:


> Would splicing both ends prevent the milking?


True, I have a smaller hank of Luna I use for most climbs, it's spliced on both ends and I haven't had any problems with milking at all. My longer Luna has only one splice and it's not broken in enough for any milking yet, mainly use it for bigger trees and competitions. 
By far my favorite rope.


----------



## love2climb (Jan 16, 2015)

If you are worried about milking but want to splice both ends get the tacheyon. I climb on the 11.7 sumac with one splice


----------

